# Here is my 180sx



## T04SRPS (Jun 30, 2006)

The picture and parts listing is work that has been taking place over the past 2.5 years. As of now it dynoed at 445whp at 22psi. I have bigger plans for it someday once I leave Okinawa.

First picture I took after I changed the rims, brakes, and added the spoiler.










As the car is now.

































Engine bay before parts install









After









Will have more updated engine bay pictures hopefully this weekend along with some interior shots.

Laundry list of parts in it.

Engine
HKS 50mm Stainless Steel Manifold 
HKS T04S Turbine 
HKS Cam Gears 
HKS 3 Core Front Mount Intercooler w/ Custom 70mm piping 
Tomei 270 Procams w/12.5mm Lift (Lash Type) 
Tomei 13mm Valve Springs 
Tomei 1.5mm Metal Head Gasket 
Trust Type R Blow Off Valve (stiff spring) 
Trust Type R Wastegate 
Trust Intake Manifold 
Apexi #9 Spark Plugs 
Cusco Oil Catch 
Sard 850cc Injectors 
Sard Fuel Pressure Regulator 
Custom R34 Blue Valve Cover 
GP Sports Cat Back 80mm Exhaust 
RSR Straight Pipe 
Custom 80mm Down Pipe and Front Pipe 
GTR Fuel Pump 
ARC 2 Core Aluminum Radiator 
HPI Blue Radiator Hoses 
Twin Flex-A-Lite Fans 
Greddy Pulleys 
Greddy Oil Cooler 
Greddy Oil Filter Relocation 
Hose Techniques Vacuum Hoses 
Torque Dampner Bar 
Nismo Mounts 
TC Sportline Carbon Fiber Spark Plug Cover 

Drivetrain, Brake, Suspension 
OS Giken Twin Plate Clutch 
ORC Steel Braided Clutch Line 
NISMO Slave 
Kaaz 2 Way Diff 
Cusco Front and Rear Upper Towers 
HKS Performer Suspension 
S15 Front Rotors, Calipers, Control Arms 
R32 Rear Rotors, Calipers, and E-Brake 
Cusco Lower Stabilizer Bar 
Rear Sub Frame Spacers 

Electronics: 
HKS F-Con V Pro (MAP Type) 
Blitz Dual SBC 
Greddy Turbo Timer 
Defi 60mm White Face Gauges w/Controller 
Pivot Voltage Stabilizer Kit 
Hurst Line Lock 

Exterior: 
2002 Porche Boxster S Orient Metallic Red Paint 
Type X Tail Lights 
Type X Spoiler 
Vanquish 3 Piece Body Kit 
East Bear Head Light Kit 
Enkei RP03 18x9+18 all around (see page 5) 
D-Max +25mm front fenders 

Interior: 
Kenwood Excelon CD Player 
Kenwood 4 Way 6x9 Rear Speakers 
Kenwood 6 1/2" Door Speakers 
Stillway 0-400 Meter Shifter 
Dangun Racing EL Gauges 
NRG 4 Point Camlock Harness 
SAEBELT 4 Point Camlock Harness 
Carbon Fiber Shift Boot and E-Brake Boot 
R32 GTR Front Seats


----------



## zachmccool (Mar 7, 2005)

Holly sh*t. That is extremely nice. I think i like it better when it was wight and black. but in ether configuration i would love be be seen driving it! Major props man.


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

zachmccool said:


> Holly sh*t. That is extremely nice. I think i like it better when it was wight and black. but in ether configuration i would love be be seen driving it! Major props man.


I really like the car, it looks awesome nice modifications man!


----------



## T04SRPS (Jun 30, 2006)

zachmccool said:


> Holly sh*t. That is extremely nice. I think i like it better when it was wight and black. but in ether configuration i would love be be seen driving it! Major props man.



Is Zach McCool really your name.



Thanks for the props guys.


----------



## zachmccool (Mar 7, 2005)

Yes, Y?............


----------



## T04SRPS (Jun 30, 2006)

I just don't know too many of us McCool's running around. That is all.


----------



## zachmccool (Mar 7, 2005)

From what i understand we're all in Arkansas, Mississippi, SC, and Ireland


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

wow, that thing is sexy. what wheels did you have on there in the first pic, i really liked them.


----------



## T04SRPS (Jun 30, 2006)

The wheels in the first picture are Hanbai DT05R. They are cheap drift wheels here in Japan.

Zach
My grand parents are from Jackson, Miss. but I was born and raised in Baton Rouge, La


----------



## zachmccool (Mar 7, 2005)

Cool, i'm going to Mississippi State university Next fall.

wait your a McCool?


----------



## T04SRPS (Jun 30, 2006)

Here are some pictures I took on the 30th. I changed out the suspension from HKS Drag to HKS Performer for daily driving. It allowed me to lower it a little bit. Also added the CF vented hood to help with cooling here in Oki.


















































Here is a quick video from today also. I was tunning in my boost controller. I was shooting for 1.5 in this but only hit 1.3 bar. The cough you hear at the end is my friend with the camera. He doesn't like the smell of cooking gear oil. Sorry for the shitty quality.
mccool318 - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

the befores were better imo. and any reason you went from high port to lowport?


----------



## druzilla (Mar 21, 2005)

i much prefer the wheels in the 1st pic


----------



## T04SRPS (Jun 30, 2006)

RBI*04 said:


> the befores were better imo. and any reason you went from high port to lowport?



What exactly are you talking about? The manifold?


----------

